
Male Organ and Economic Growth: Does Size Matter? [pdf] - CraneWorm
https://mpra.ub.uni-muenchen.de/32302/1/MPRA_paper_32302.pdf
======
CraneWorm
Abstract:

This paper explores the link between economic development and penile length
between 1960 and 1985. It estimates an augmented Solow model utilizing the
Mankiw-Romer-Weil 121 country dataset.

The size of male organ is found to have an inverse U-shaped relationship with
the level of GDP in 1985. It can alone explain over 15% of the variation in
GDP.

 _The GDP maximizing size is around 13.5 centimetres, and a collapse in
economic development is identified as the size of male organ exceeds 16
centimetres._

Economic growth between 1960 and 1985 is negatively associated with the size
of male organ, and it alone explains 20% of the variation in GDP growth. With
due reservations it is also found to be more important determinant of GDP
growth than country's political regime type.

Controlling for male organ slows convergence and mitigates the negative effect
of population growth on economic development slightly. Although all evidence
is suggestive at this stage, the `male organ hypothesis' put forward here is
robust to exhaustive set of controls and rests on surprisingly strong
correlations.

------
4NiL4
Ridiculous.

